# Warning to film applicants



## Charleston Wilson (Nov 2, 2014)

The road to admissions to film school is long and arduous. I would know, having been recently accepted, and having begun my freshman year. Most of you want to know your chances, what makes my application better? What can I do to improve? The best thing to do is to try your best. I know that sounds like a scape goat answer - so I will refer you to this old post that is probably one of the best and most helpful out there:

http://talk.collegeconfidential.com...at-are-my-chances-read-this-first.html#latest
This is the link to a forum about USC:SCA - the talent section of the post can pertain to all film schools.

However, the main topic of this post is to warn potential film students of a website called filmschoolapps.com. This website claims to be available to review film applicants and tell them what to improve on, however - this is not affiliated with any film scholars - nor is it associated with any institution. Please do not submit your films here - there is a charge - since the feedback you will receive will be more detrimental than anything else. What the admissions staff looks for is unknown to even the most senior students. Try hard and see. DO NOT fall for programs like this - instead consult a teacher or trusted friend, there feedback will be better. I cant sit by and wait for one hopeful student to ruin their application based upon this fraudulent advice. Thank you and warn the others.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 22, 2014)

Charleston Wilson said:


> The road to admissions to film school is long and arduous. I would know, having been recently accepted, and having begun my freshman year. Most of you want to know your chances, what makes my application better? What can I do to improve? The best thing to do is to try your best. I know that sounds like a scape goat answer - so I will refer you to this old post that is probably one of the best and most helpful out there:
> 
> http://talk.collegeconfidential.com...at-are-my-chances-read-this-first.html#latest
> This is the link to a forum about USC:SCA - the talent section of the post can pertain to all film schools.
> ...



What school did you get accepted to?


----------

